# pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase



## Queenofexcel (Dec 28, 2022)

pleaase i need help with this pva excel


----------



## RoryA (Dec 28, 2022)

You really need to:

1. Start providing more information in your threads. For instance, what is the actual problem with the code?
2. Start acknowledging the assistance you get, please.
3. Use a better thread title. This one is completely meaningless.


----------

